
Apple doesn’t care about your PWA - Wolfr_
https://johanronsse.be/2020/08/30/apple-doesnt-care-about-your-pwa-and-a-little-rant-about-holding-back-the-future-of-computing/
======
st3fan
Sounds like he is navigating to a link that doesn't match the PWA manifest’s
scope?

Also, I have a few PWAs installed, and they do show up in the iOS 14 app
library for me. Starbucks, Twitter .. no problem. Same in Spotlight. They show
up as any other app does when you search for them.

